# Seeking Mod help for Surefire Titan Plus.



## JWRitchie76 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hello all,
I apologize if this is the wrong section to post. Been quite a while since I have asked. Anyhow, I would love to have the LED swapped in my Surefire Titan Plus to something more neutral/warmer in tint and hi-cri if possible. I would like something in the 4000k - 4500k tint range. Obviously I will cover all expenses and your time for your help. Please message or email me at [email protected] if you can help me out. Thank you!

-Jason


----------

